# Fish face women



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

A discussion was somehow started in my office today. It is an open office with up to 12 people 5 of of whom are men. The topic was women with lips that look like fish lips due to botox. All the men in the office were emphatic that they would not date any woman who looked like that. A few women condemned it too. There was only the youngest person in the office 23, who said she actually wanted to have those lips but could not afford it yet. 

It reminded me of tattoos and how some people like them and others would not go near them. 

Are there any men here who find puffed up lips on women interesting enough to either want to date her or at least to not mind them? Are there some who do find them off-putting? Why?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I like natural not fake. Simple as that.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't like them at all.

They never look...right. Just...off.

I would much rather see a woman invest in her fitness than to resort to cosmetic procedures. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

MaiChi said:


> A discussion was somehow started in my office today. It is an open office with up to 12 people 5 of of whom are men. The topic was women with lips that look like fish lips due to botox. All the men in the office were emphatic that they would not date any woman who looked like that. A few women condemned it too. There was only the youngest person in the office 23, who said she actually wanted to have those lips but could not afford it yet.
> 
> It reminded me of tattoos and how some people like them and others would not go near them.
> 
> Are there any men here who find puffed up lips on women interesting enough to either want to date her or at least to not mind them? Are there some who do find them off-putting? Why?


Umm, where is this? 'Cause Botox is RARE where I am at. A 23 y.o. girl wanting it for her lips is a Kardashian Fail.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Where I am Botox and fillers are common.

It looks creepy when someone talks but the face doesn’t move or show expression. 

I find it very unattractive. Fake boobs are common here as well.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don’t see people with that type of filler where I live. I’ve only seen it in pics of people in Hollywood or maybe Vegas. So it doesn’t seem to be anything people think about here at all. Never met anyone who had lips like that. Natural big lips though, sure. Men and women both love big soft lips.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Where I live botox and fillers are very common. I can't say I am totally against it, as I have dated those that have done it. Facial cosmetic enhancement has changed a lot. I don't think anyone gets facelifts anymore, and I guess thats a good thing because they looked awful on most people. With that said if someone is using so much botox and filler that you can tell, then thats a bad a thing. The problem is the people that over do it are telling each other how awesome they look, and the rest of us see them and are like. Yikes!


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I like natural not fake. Simple as that.



That goes for boobs too.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Where I live the fillers and Botox are pretty common. The key is to making it looking as natural as possible. 

The goal of a good cosmetic surgeon should be to make their patient look the best within the confines of their facial and body structure. It shouldn't be too turn their patient into someone else. That's when you get duck lips (too much fillers). 

For reference, I get regular Botox on my forehead and crows feet and have had the filler in my lips (I won't do that again but it wasn't because of the way it looked). No one would know unless I told them. Everything looks natural but better.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Who wouldn't want to kiss Jessica Rabbit !


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Like most things, plump lips have a cost, potentially. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2840902/

Personally, I prefer fuller lips to thin lips, but if I was looking for a spouse lip size wouldn't be on a list of deal breakers.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Just like the grey hair l like, natural beauty to me is accepting the genuine article as the package comes. I sure as hell ain't an Adonis greek god, but l am well put together, and if my spouse asked me to get l would tell her l don't like it and don't need it but if she did get and it came out bad, I guess it would be another hurdle in the relationship.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

thin skinny lips on a woman are not as attractive full lips

however a woman with slim, narrow, skinny lips can still look very attractive

pumped up botox lips that are over the top look horrendous
the old saying less is more. to do just enough to make the difference barely
noticeable I think would ok.

though a woman that wanted improve her appearance she would get much
better results from diet, exercise, getting toned, weight, hair, wardrobe then
blowing up her lips.

same with breasts. removing the sag, making them fuller, a touch up, a tune up
to A, B, & C cups is much better than going for 1 or 2 cup sizes larger.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

oldtruck said:


> thin skinny lips on a woman are not as attractive full lips
> 
> however a woman with slim, narrow, skinny lips can still look very attractive
> 
> ...


Thin skinny lips on men aren’t as attractive as puffy full lips, either. I don’t know if men do the lip fillers, but honestly if there was a safe way to fatten up thin lips I would recommend it for some guys. Who doesn’t love to kiss soft butter puffy lips?? Yum.

Natural ones are the best of course.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Personally I think most people like “cosmetic work” as long as it doesn’t look fake. People automatically jump to the worst fakest looking person and then hate on cosmetic surgery. But many people that look great have it and no one would know. 










Kylie is an example of great cosmetic surgery. If you look at her big lips they don’t look fake, they look like they fit her face. It’s not until you see her before surgery that you realize how much work she has gotten. And frankly I think she looks way better after surgery. 










And here’s a pic of Kylie with no makeup on (except her fake lashes) she has gotten so much work done and I think she is gorgeous. And I love her lips.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Does anyone here know the answer to this question, I’ve always been curious...

If you have lip fillers do you feel it inside your lips? Like does it feel like there is something in there? If you kiss someone would they feel it?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Does anyone here know the answer to this question, I’ve always been curious...
> 
> If you have lip fillers do you feel it inside your lips? Like does it feel like there is something in there? If you kiss someone would they feel it?


Yes. That's one reason why I will never get it done again. The other is that it hurts to get injected and it hurts when kissing. 

I have a deeper eye trough dip on one eye bigger than the other. I get a little filler put in it to even it out with the other eye. Because it's so little, I always have at least 2/3 a syringe left. The Dr convinced me to use the leftovers to fill my lips. Never again.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Not only do botox lips creep me out, so do Sharpie eyebrows. Sharpie eyebrows are the worst.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

With these ideas, is it our idea of beauty that is deviated or is it our sense of confidence that is being pushed lower and lower each time? 

What is at issue here on a personal level, assuming we do not do these things for our men, but for ourselves. 
Men seem to prefer the natural look so it is not them we want to attract. 
Is there an explanation that makes logical sense or is it all emotional?

Personally, I do not use any form of make up. I tried it once or twice and found I felt too self conscious so I stopped. I am not sure if my confidence is at the correct level or not. Not tried the lip treatment yet. Most of my friends do visit beauticians regularly and see it as a good time.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> With these ideas, is it our idea of beauty that is deviated or is it our sense of confidence that is being pushed lower and lower each time?
> 
> What is at issue here on a personal level, assuming we do not do these things for our men, but for ourselves.
> *Men seem to prefer the natural look so it is not them we want to attract. *
> ...


To the bolded; it's one of those things some men say but in my experience isn't exactly true. I think it's variable-Some men like "natural," like the pic girl_power posted with no make-up (still with lashes and fillers but subtle enough and pretty enough) Some men like "natural," but when they look at a face full of makeup, it doesn't register because of the aesthetics. Some men really do not prefer natural - but they know that prefering made-up faces is kinda superficial to the wrong woman...etc. Just saying - do what feels comfortable to you.

I think aesthetics and beauty trends are constantly changing and as technology expands, so do our options in fulfilling those trends. I love these videos: 



 that go through how beauty/makeup has changed. Injections are just this decades glue on unibrows...lol.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm 100% natural and always will be.

But this discussion is flawed because for many, the question is down to fake vs real. Conceptually, most people will strongly favor real over fake. Except for the cases where "procedures" are far overdone - whatever they may be - breasts, lips, facelifts, etc, I think many people WILL find fake more attractive than real when put side by side. Again, I'm 100% natural and have no desire for any "work". I'm not arguing for "work", just saying that you're never going to have a proper discussion if it's down to fake vs real and "fish face" labels are leading the witness too.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I think that when certain looks are in, and you don’t have that look it can make you self conscious. Remember when the blonde hair huge boobs Pamela anderson look was in? All these women went and got huge breast implants. Now smaller boobs are in and bigger butts, so many women downsized their implants. 
Right now I think big eyebrows and lips are In, and still butts. Personally I hate my eyes, they are hooded and I have little eyes brows. So yes I am going to be getting micro bladiding in a few months. Hopefully I won’t regret it.

Oh and I’ve been getting Botox in my forehead for over a year. I had terrible deep wrinkles there even at the age Of 20.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> I think that when certain looks are in, and you don’t have that look it can make you self conscious. Remember when the blonde hair huge boobs Pamela anderson look was in? All these women went and got huge breast implants. Now smaller boobs are in and bigger butts, so many women downsized their implants.
> Right now I think big eyebrows and lips are In, and still butts. Personally I hate my eyes, they are hooded and I have little eyes brows. So yes* I am going to be getting micro blading in a few months.* Hopefully I won’t regret it.
> 
> Oh and I’ve been getting Botox in my forehead for over a year. I had terrible deep wrinkles there even at the age Of 20.


hmmm, something I haven't heard of before. 

I started typing ''microblading'' into the youtube search function and the third result was ''microblading eyebrows gone wrong"

I hope it has the results you want.

(had to look through phone for picture of wife's eyebrows, couldn't honestly describe them otherwise, never noticed, lol)


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

OnTheFly said:


> hmmm, something I haven't heard of before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s good for people who don’t have thick eyebrows or they are really patchy.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

oldtruck said:


> thin skinny lips on a woman are not as attractive full lips


 I'll have to disagree with you on this. I think thin lips look better, but what do I know I like small boobs as well. I guess I'm just a freak of nature.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

I've never had plastic surgery and don't plan to, but I have tried various injectibles. I started using them about 7 years ago when I noticed that my face was beginning to look haggard, which is not uncommon for small, thin women as we age. To paraphrase Zsa Zsa Gabor, when you get older it's either your face or your fanny. I think that's very true, as I've definitely noticed that aging women who are heavier tend to have fuller faces with less wrinkles. Since I didn't think the answer was to gain weight, I decided to try fillers and I've been happy with the results, minus a few disappointments like Sculptra and Ultherapy. 
The past few years, I've been getting intensive radio frequency laser treatments that build up collagen naturally so I haven't had to get fillers that often, other than dysport or botox in my forehead and around my eyes. I did try a small amount of lip filler once and liked the results, but it's not a priority for me to have full lips. I didn't feel any diffierence in how my lips felt, kissing or otherwise. 
Bottom line for me is to look natural, but more vibrant. I don't mind being 61, I just don't want to look tired and worn down, even if I do feel that way sometimes. 
As these kinds of enhancements have become more popular I think the stigma is fading. I've never understood why it's cool to have a tattoo which is a much more noticeable change to physical appearance, but it's considered vain to use botox or fillers.


----------



## oldtruck (Feb 15, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Personally I think most people like “cosmetic work” as long as it doesn’t look fake. People automatically jump to the worst fakest looking person and then hate on cosmetic surgery. But many people that look great have it and no one would know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll pass on all three versions


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Not only do botox lips creep me out, so do Sharpie eyebrows. Sharpie eyebrows are the worst.


So I haven’t heard the term sharpie eyebrows before, but I’m assuming you mean ones where women use a dark eyebrow pencil on them and make them appear even thicker than they really are with that sharp edge on the insides? 

I’m not crazy about that look either, but I also didn’t like the look of eyebrows in the 90’s which were waxed or plucked down to just a tiny line. 

I actually think most women’s eyebrows are fine with just a bit of plucking if there are strays or a bit of pencil if they are so light you can barely see them.

Although some natural blondes and redheads have golden brows that might be barely there but on them it looks right. 

I do wish men would do a little brow maintenance if they have those crazy one inch long ones or a unibrow.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

This ol southern gentleman prefers natural. I despise the “mamorex” look. ( people my age remember is it live or is it Memorex a pun)
Do not mess with Mother Nature.


----------



## buratinos (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't really like Botox in any form on myself, but I think it's appropriate on someone in moderation and if the person really needs it. For example, my sister has very thin lips and she thought about increasing them, and my employee increasingly began to talk about what she wants to try on breast implants sarasota, because she believes that her Breasts are not attractive enough. It seems to me that plastic cosmetic surgery is more and more popular with girls and she has more and more fans every day.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I read the topic title as "Fish Face" except everyone is talking about "Fish Lips"

I actually saw someone who had a fish face at the doctors. I was just staring at her trying to figure out how her eyes could face forward yet her head resembled a goldfish. 
Think it was the illusion given by her eyes being really spread apart yet her head shape was thin.

My partner was looking at me getting annoyed as I was after all suddenly staring at another woman. Then I turned around and asked her if she had ever seen a goldf... She cut me off, smiling, because she was thinking the very same thing.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Rather than botox, just tell them to start playing saxophone. Have kissed a couple of girls that have and they always had nice full lips...

Now for those that play the trombone...


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> I don't like them at all.
> 
> They never look...right. Just...off.
> 
> ...


I got some Benadryl, you must be having an alergic reaction to something.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

C.C. says ... said:


> View attachment 72450


Mona Lisa meets Joan Rivers...?


----------



## abragred (Nov 11, 2020)

I don't see the problem with women doing something for themselves if that's what they really want. The only problem I find with this is when they do it just because they want to fit society standards that are really crappy. It's the only thing that I don't get from evolution, like why would someone need to look a certain way to be considered pretty? Anyway, if someone does interventions or treatments for their own benefit, like going to get a massage, then I don't see what's the problem. for example, I just made an appointment at an ultrasound therapy to get rid of wrinkles and I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I don't know why women ask what men like , 
if you ask a man about anything in dress or makeup they will almost all say less is more , as near to natural as you get , 

but then I think back to younger days and it was the painted up chick that was all ways with lots of guys 

make up most men say they don't like it but most girls use it and abuse it , using amounts that in industry would need planning promising , makes my think of the demand of passport when women are asked to send in a photo with no make up ,but turn up at the airport looking like they bumped into Duffy's cercus ON THE WAY 

all men say they don't like fake boobs but it does not stop women getting them , so much so is that most models now come with them as standard

the worst part is what damage comes with all these treatments 
often we are not told or worst told they are safe until 20 years later when the style has changed we find out they caused cancer , 

anything we spray on our body or put in it in this way has a negative effect,
here in Europe the perfume industry is very important , bringing in billions of euros , but we know many of the products used in the perfume making are known cancerogenic but have a stay up to 2035 because they are so powerful an industry



MaiChi said:


> A discussion was somehow started in my office today. It is an open office with up to 12 people 5 of of whom are men. The topic was women with lips that look like fish lips due to botox. All the men in the office were emphatic that they would not date any woman who looked like that. A few women condemned it too. There was only the youngest person in the office 23, who said she actually wanted to have those lips but could not afford it yet.
> 
> It reminded me of tattoos and how some people like them and others would not go near them.
> 
> Are there any men here who find puffed up lips on women interesting enough to either want to date her or at least to not mind them? Are there some who do find them off-putting? Why?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Zombie cat, where are you


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

"What's that you said? Fish? Oh. It's not about fish at all? Damn."

Zombie Cat then closed the thread in something of a bad mood.


----------

